# 'Double' Vision Problems? No, Not Really, Thank Goodness



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sixteen years ago I was diagnosed with a corneal dystrophy. Main symptoms are blurred, misty vision, halos around lights and general difficulty with glare. Reading became increasingly difficult and led to me retiring early. Eventually I had to give up driving and I sometimes struggle to read my ereader on the largest font. In December though I should be getting a corneal transplant in my left eye, and maybe, if that goes well, I'll have the right one done


Then today, John woke up with problems with his vision and flashing lights in his eye. A phone call to the optician advised going straight to A & E.


A & E sent him to the eye clinic, which we're both familiar with but with me as the patient. After several attempts to dilate his reluctant pupils the doctor was able to say there had been a change in the vitreous jelly which could have caused the symptoms but this was part of a normal ageing process. The good news was there was no tear or detachment of his retina.

Phew!

I had stopped taking my vision for granted but have become increasingly dependent on John for lots of little things. On the way back from the hospital, a three bus journey, John, with by now super-dilated eyes, was struggling with blurred vision and glare. I was leading him!

Fortunately the eye drops have now worn off and John is fine and will be able to drive again tomorrow. I can continue planning our next trip.



Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Glad everything turned out OK, Chris.

Just a few years ago, I had something in my eye, and rubbed, washed, swilled, Optrex'd, and did everything over a couple of days to get rid of it.

I went to the local A&E, and was diagnosed with an eye infection, and was given some cream.

Eventually, Annie bullied me into going to Moorfield's in London, where I was diagnosed with uveitis, which (apparently) could have resulted in a detached retina, had I not had treatment when I did.

It was a slightly scary episode, and made me very careful with my eyes since them.

Gerald


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks

Glad yours turned out OK too Gerald. It sounds corny but sight is so precious.

Oh, and Happy Birthday, by the way.   



Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Oh, and Happy Birthday, by the way.


Thank you, Chris!  All done and dusted now for another year :lol:

Gerald


----------

